#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  > 看版管理 >  >  [公告] 狼之樂園部落區看板終止服務通知

## 狼王白牙

*為整合討論區權限、區隔會員個性化空間及公眾討論區， 
部落區看板即將終止服務，相關說明如下：* 

1. 現有之部落區看板將於 2007 年 11 月 15 日後進行第一階段之停用， 
[spacer=4]無論是否目前仍活動中之看板，將於 *2007 年 11 月 15 日*後 
[spacer=4]設定為只有版主可以觀看，有特殊需求的看板可以要求暫時增設版主
[spacer=4]以方便移動文章。 

2. 請現有部落區看板擁有者在公告日起3個月內，申請狼之樂園所提供之部落格， 
[spacer=4]自行將有意願保留之文章轉貼至部落格上，如果不願意申請部落格， 
[spacer=4]也無意願將文章轉至公共區看板，請自行備份文章及附加檔案之後，
[spacer=4]按下回收桶圖示刪除，或是靜待站長處理。

3. 最慢於 *2008 年 1 月 31 日*，部落區看板無論是否有文章將全面刪除。
[spacer=4]感謝您長久以來對狼之樂園部落區的支持。


*對於有團體活動需求者，以及張貼家族設定的建議*

[spacer=3]a. 請充分利用樂園部落格中的好友名單功能，或是把內容分散在不同的部落格中。

[spacer=3]b. 請利用*樂園百科*介紹及連結到自己所屬的團體，但是必須注意*樂園百科*目前為
[spacer=7]*自由文件授權(GFDL)*，意即張貼在其中的內容可以被任何使用者在任何地方
[spacer=7]複製、修改、與重新發佈。

----------

